# 28s on a stock rzr?



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

i was wondering if i could fit some 28in zillas on my stock rzr with wheel spacers! thanks


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes you sure can . maybe some 2in forward a-arms also and turn the springs up all the way


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

At a minimum you will need Highlifter springs or spring spacers it may still rub slightly with no lift.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

that does the same thing as putting the shocks all the way . thats all my friend cody did on his 08 camo rzr . no lift and 28 in backs .just moved the shocks all the way up he rubbed the front when he turned so thats why i say 2 in forward a arms



but hl springs do the same


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

no they dont


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

What's up P hadn't seen you on in a while! 

Ormudboy your buddies RZR may be alright right now but the stock springs will develop alot of sag in them and it is almost a must to stiffen them with a coil spacer or run HL springs with a 28" tire. He'll be alright staying with only a 28'' with springs and no lift but any bigger add the lift too. You also have the forward a-arm option like you said or a floor board mod (cut and patch your floor boards).

All that said that's partly why I personally went with the 'S' for the versatility to have the option to run any tire I want for the mud and within a half an hour adjust coilovers down and swap back to the 26" Bighorns and be ready for some high speed cutting up.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh then thats what he did sorry for this mis information .


----------

